# Mishimoto vs Griffin



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

Has anyone bought or used a mishimoto or griffin alum radiotor for these cars and if so which one fits better? 2006 M6. Plastic end tank is cracked in mine and has been repaired before. Looking for something more durable but easily replaced.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not sure about the Mishimoto but the Griffin is an inch thicker and doesn't work well with the Svede or Vararam if you ever upgrade to one of those. I'm on year 9 with my stock plastic tank unit. If it ever went I'd go with a lifetime warranty drop in for $200. It's a easy job to replace one.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I actually do plan on getting an OTRCAI but cooling comes first. aluminum rad for these are really scarce.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't buy Mishi. They are a local company and I've seen their products first hand. Made in China and very inconsistent quality.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

alright. i saw where their hq was in DE. that helps a lot too!! thanks again!! wish there were more options for this issue.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The cheap $150 ones work just fine and some even have lifetime warranty. I had a Silla in mine and it was issue free and worked just as good as stock.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it was a part like a slave that's a day's job and a PITA to do the best would be well worth it. Like I said for a part that you can get cheap, in most cases lasts a long time, works great, you can get a lifetime warranty and is easy to swap I really don't see the need to go big bucks on one.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah. Just checking options and tryin to do some research. Thanks again for all the insight.


----------

